# hijole - ijole - ejole



## bert

what is the meaning of hijole


----------



## tracerbullet

If I remember right, I think it's just an exclamation, like "Geez" or something.


----------



## solecito

Yes, you are right tracer it is an exclamation with no literal translation so far.(Not that I can think of, but I just might be wrong).


----------



## QUIJOTE

bert said:
			
		

> what is the meaning of hijole


 
Easy enough bert...this is an expression purely from Mexico, they tend to add "LE" to many words like the one you said, which by the way means "SON", now to make emphasis they add "LE" when they convey surprise or emotion you have "Hijole!!!" some othe words with "LE" at the end "orale" "vamosle" "apurale" "cortale" "pasale"...hope this clarifies it for you. cheers.


----------



## solecito

*Sorry Quijote but I have never heard the expression vamosle, for the rest I agree with you.*



			
				QUIJOTE said:
			
		

> Easy enough bert but first some history...this is an expression purely from Mexico, they tend to add "LE" to many words like the one you said, which by the way means "SON", now to make emphasis add "LE" when they convey surprise or emotion you have "Hijole!!!" some othe words with "LE" at the end "orale" "vamosle" "apurale" "cortale" "pasale"...hope this clarifies it for you. cheers.


----------



## QUIJOTE

solecito said:
			
		

> *Sorry Quijote but I have never heard the expression vamosle, for the rest I agree with you.*


 
I have...my niece was born in Mexico and my sisters lived there for almost 2yr. I heard the word many times, but then again it may be regional it was many years ago.


----------



## solecito

Yes this could be right, like I mentioned before I live in the northern part of México, and altough a lot of people from the south move here every year, I hear a new word every now and then from friends that live or lived in  the south.




			
				QUIJOTE said:
			
		

> I have...my niece was born in Mexico and my sisters lived there for almost 2yr. I heard the word many times, but then again it may be regional it was many years ago.


----------



## Riverdoc

Hola Foreros,

¿Qué quiere decir en inglés este frase de sorpresa,frustración o enojo?

Gracias de antemano.

Riverdoc


----------



## birddogg4444

Puede ser:
Wow!  
Woah!

Hay mas, pero depende en el contexto.


----------



## Reina140

F*ck!

Damn! Damn it!

Holy Crap!

Holy Shit! (vulgar)

Holy Cow!

Holy Moly! (not sure of spelling of moly)

Really?

You're kidding?!

I'm sure they're are many many more!! I will try to think of some more!


----------



## Pablo de los EU

Nunca lo he oido, pero parece que tiene algo que ver con "hijo". Por eso me parece que significaria algo como "Son of a..."


----------



## borgonyon

Yep, like "son of a gun"!

Otra versión es ¡hijodesú!


----------



## Maga_F

Si no me equivoco es una expresión que utilizan mucho los mexicanos... Las equivalentes me parecen muy acertadas 
Saludos..


----------



## lapachis8

Hola,
¡Híjole! puede ser de frustración o indignación, sobre todo si no quieres utilizar alguna palabra que venga más al caso. Híjole no es "vulgar". También depende mucho del tono de voz. También puede ser equivalente de "no lo / te creo", "¿de verdad?" o "¡no me digas!".
Reina140 le dio al clavo con sus propuestas.
saludos


----------



## Bettie

Exacto, no tiene nada que ver con son of ....

Es una expresión de sorpresa o asombro, algo así como en serio, no te creo...
Really, I can't believe it.


----------



## Bettie

No, en México no tiene ese significado, es sólo de sorpresa, y nosotros sí lo usamos bastante, cuando menos las clases bajas.


----------



## maequitos90

En Mexico, Hijole normalmente es usado como los ingleshablantes usan "Damn."


----------



## Riverdoc

Gracias a todos,

Exactamente como sospeché. Es una frase muy útil con varios grados de fuerza depende de la manera de decir, muy semejante a "púchica".

Riverdoc


----------



## perfecta

For an English equivalent (AE), I use "Yikes!" because it works with surprise, disappointment, and many other possibilities -- although not all.
"Oh, man!" is another option.


----------



## Junk

perfecta said:


> For an English equivalent (AE), I use "Yikes!" because it works with surprise, disappointment, and many other possibilities -- although not all.
> "Oh, man!" is another option.


I like this suggestion a lot. Yikes!


----------



## perfecta

Junk said:


> I like this suggestion a lot. Yikes!


----------



## pavoreal

does hijole have any connection to hijo de...?

is it vulgar, or just an exclamation?


----------



## Janis Joplin

Not related to hijo de... just an exclamation.


----------



## Bilma

Oluc (Yvon) said:


> Como "brunch" es la contracción de "breakfast" y "lunch", ¿por qué no crear una nueva palabra como "desamuerzo"?
> ¿Es España perdiendo su vocabulario? Primero, emparedado, después bocadillo y ¿ahora almuerzo? ¡Caray! *¡hÍjole!* ¡Caramba!


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

¿De veras? ¿"Híjole" con una "h" como en "Hórale"? ¿O el hijo de él y la hora de él? ¡Cáscada de risas!


----------



## Bilma

*híjole.



1. interj. coloq. El Salv., Hond. y Méx. U. para expresar asombro o sorpresa ante algo inesperado.



Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados* 


*órale**.*



*1. *interj. coloq._ Méx._ U. para exhortar.



_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

Don't forget "ándale" ...


----------



## booklover

My Mexican-American students use this as a comment!  Sounds like " EE-Hole"  I've tried searching dictionaries.  I can find other such expressions but not this one.


----------



## PeterPin

Try with "híjole". Is a typical Mexican expression very used with a surprise. Like "oh my God"


----------



## markov2

"Hijole" is not an F word in Spanish. It is equivalente to "Gee" but in a negative form. For example if the student arrives late to his clase he can say to his teacher:
"hijole maestro, ya me puso falta". 
With this example, I want to show you, this word is not equivalent to "sonuvabitch".
Another example, if you arrive late to the bus station you can say: "hijole ya llegue tarde..." 
I hope you got it.


----------



## booklover

Thanks, everyone for the information.  I appreciate it!  AND the spelling help.


----------



## Illogica

I am not a Spanish speaker (I can read, but not come up with words as I need them), however in school I studied the *alAndalus* - Arab occupied Spain.  It's my understanding that ¡híjole! is a Mexican variant of the Spanish 'ojalá', which has it's origin in the Arabic word for God, 'Allah'.  As many probably know, Ojalá is an exclamatory, and means, 'God willing', 'oh my God', or simply, 'God'.  Following that logic, and considering the contribution of one user here, about the suffix 'Le' meaning son, it seems likely to me that 'híjole' means, 'son of God', or 'Jesus'.  I suddenly feel weird, since I am neither religious or a Spanish speaker, but there you have it as I understand it.  I want to supply links, but new members are not allowed.  


I only have references for how 'ojalá' came to be in the Spanish language.  To get the references that I am using follow this search: Wikipedia > "Arabic influence on the Spanish language" (in English) > See citation #5 ([ H T T P / / buscon.rae.es / draeI / SrvltConsulta? TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=ojalá] en Espanol).  Finally, there are a lot of forum discussions on WordRef about 'ojalá'.  I haven't read them but I would include them if I could.


----------

